# Gracie has a flirtpole!



## sarallyn (Jun 2, 2008)

Gracie just got a new flirtpole... for those of you that don't know what that is, it's basically a big cat toy (for dogs).


----------



## Coldow91 (Jun 2, 2008)

That dog got hops


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 3, 2008)

Gracie is a GORGEOUS dog.
You've done SOOO well in shaping her up.
Ella's getting there!


----------



## matt-l (Jun 3, 2008)

wow, your dog can get HEIGHT when she jumps!!

beautiful dog!


----------



## tedE (Jun 5, 2008)

hahaha adorable!


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful dog!  I like her smile.  LOL


----------



## sarallyn (Jun 10, 2008)

ahaha, thanks, I'll forward the compliments to Gracie.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 13, 2008)

That dog is RIPPED, wow never seen a dog with that definition. lol. Nice shots too, your dog should put those as its profile picture on myspace lol.


----------

